# Puff App for iphone/ipad/ipod



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I apologize in advance. This thread is probably in the section. 

Anyone know if the Puff app in the app store supports these forums? I know that one can view reviews of cigars but I haven't been able to figure out if one can access the actual forums. I'm cheap and would rather spend my $3.99 on a cigar rather than an app, especially if it doesn't support these forums!

Thanks!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

uhm....just browse the forum through the included Safari web browser....


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> uhm....just browse the forum through the included Safari web browser....


It's not the same. Safari is a pain to use when you're browsing forums. Doesn't help that I fat finger 60% of the time; clicking the wrong link. There are some awesome forum apps out there like the "Wood Forum" app that are extremely easy to browse. Just wondering if the interface was the same in the app.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> uhm....just browse the forum through the included Safari web browser....


Yup...That's what I do! :smile:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought it was a bit more than a Ipad subscription to puff, and assumed :doh:...A review template, journal, and *ability* to share!....that kind of stuff! :lol:..Assumed wrong :doh: :lol:

This is a screen shot of what you can read about!....and thats it. Unless you Sign-up or In!...And anything you type becomes theirs..

I'd say get your 4 buck cigar, power the browser and surf puff for free!...You'll get a lot more that way!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Bob! Cigar it is...


----------

